# Naturpool Reihenhaus



## Scheiteldelle (5. Aug. 2008)

Ein sonniges Hallo vom Deister,
nun möchte ich als schon langer Leser mit vergessener Kennung und Usernamen auch mal unser am Wochenende begonnenen Teichbau vorstellen.
Als Fertigstellung ist der Sommer 2009 angedacht. Ich möchte aber jetzt beginnen erste Fotos einzustellen und den Bauvortschritt dokumentieren.
Zu mir: 31 jahre jung, verheiratet mit einer wunderbaren Frau und noch keine Kinder (naja 2 Katzen )

Zur geplanten Technik:
Ein eckiges Becken mit 4,5x4,5 Metern im Stiel eines Pools. Da wir durchgehend Lehmboden haben werde ich den Boden und ca. 1 Meter des Beckens nur sauber bearbeiten und nicht Mauern. Der obere Teil (50cm) wird dann auf ein Fundament mit Schalungssteinen gemauert. Die Innenwand soll dann schon 90 Grad betragen. Es ist vorgesehen, den Teich etwa 50 cm über dem Boden herauskommen zu lassen.
Ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer sollen verbaut werden. Gepummt (Filter steht ja 1,5 Meter über dem Teich) wird das Wasser in einen Bogensiebfilter der dann einen Übergang zur 1000 Liter IBC Tonne mit 200-300 Litern __ Hel-X, hat. Von dort per Schwerkraft dann in ein Pflanzbecken mit "höheren" Pflanzen, die dann schön Nährstoffe verbrauchen sollen; von dem Pflanzenbecken soll es dann über Leitungen in den Teich zurück laufen.
Folie ist PVC in Maigrün 1,5 mm mit 500 Flies geplant. 
Mit dem Aushub wird dann neben dem Teich eine Terasse von 7x6 Metern angelegt. So sparen wir uns auch den Abtransport der Erde.

Fische sind nicht angedacht, da es ein Schwimmteich sein soll.

Den Filter halte ich für etwas überdimensioniert aber wir können auf Grund der Grundstücksgröße von 300m² keine Grünzone errichten. Deshalb wenigstens das Pflanzenbecken.

So das zum Projekt und zu meiner Person.
Den Baubeginn werde ich noch separat beschreiben und auch Bilder einstellen.
Start war ja am Freitag. 

CU All


----------



## günter-w (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Scheideldelle willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Freue mich auf deine  Infos zum Baufortschritt und viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt. Währe nett wenn ich dich hier zumindest mit deinem Vornamen ansprechen könnte oder hast du bedenken?


----------



## Scheiteldelle (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

@Günter und natürlich auch der Rest

mein Vorname ist Maik

ist schon richtig; macht es etwas persönlicher


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

so hier jetzt mal die ersten Bilder.
Andiesem Wochenende wird erstmal am Zaun weiter gearbeitet.
Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

So das fürs Erste.
Weitere Bilder folgen dann.

Liebe Grüße
Maik


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Servus Maik

Auch von mir ein 

Herzliches Willkommen  

Schaut im Moment sehr "Formal" aus  eher nach Pool als nach Teich  .

Seid ihr mit dem Bagger schon auf der geplanten Tiefe  

Gibts vielleicht einen Plan den du uns zeigen kannst.

Denn was mir fehlt:

Filtergrube (war bei mir unter der Terrasse)
Stufen im Teich für die Bepflanzung
ein eventueller Pflanzteich/Filterteich


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Danke Digicat,
ja es soll, bedingt durch die Grundstücksgröße, auch mehr den Charakter eines Pools haben. Vorgesehen sind gerade Wände.
Jetzige Tiefe sind 1,3 Meter. Nach oben sind noch 50 cm mit Schalsteinen geplant. Rest im Teich wird per Hand angeglichen.

Filtergrube wird es nicht geben, da die Filter hinter die Hecke kommen. Dort kommt dann auch neben die IBC Tonne das Pflanzenbecken (4x1,5 Meter).
Das ganze gepumt und vom Pflanzbecken per Schwerkraft wieder in den Teich zurück.


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Servus Maik

Danke für die Info  

Dann wünsche ich Dir noch "Gutes Gelingen"  

und wenn Fragen auftauchen, her damit


----------



## Scheiteldelle (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
es ist wieder einiges geschehen. Es geht zwar langsam weiter, aber es geht weiter. Jetzt haben wir einen Punkt erreicht, an dem wieder aufgebaut wird.
Die Erdarbeiten am Teich sind vorerst abgeschlossen und werden dann im Frühjahr fortgesetzt. Dann wird der Boden an der Innenseite des Fundamentes bzw. der Mauer abgestochen und die Folienarbeiten können beginnen.
Wenn die Schalsteine stehen wird an der Terasse weiter gearbeitet.
So nun die Bilder:

 
hier der restliche Zaun, die Pfähle werden dann beim streichen im Frühjahr abgelängt

 
damit die Erde im Randbereich etwas trocknet, haben wir ein Dach gebaut

 
da wir neugierig waren, wie unsere Klinkersteine als Terrassenbelag aussehen würden, haben wir uns nach einigem probieren auf dieses Muster geeinigt

 
hier sieht man die gebuddelte Kante; das Fundament kommt  hier rauf

 
Dach wieder weg, nun können die Fundamentarbeiten beginnen

So das zum Fortschritt. Weitere Bilder Folgen 
Gruß Maik


----------



## günter-w (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik,
wie willst du die Folie einbringen. Ich gehe davon aus das du sie einschweisen bzw. kleben willst oder lässt. Wenn du sie an einem Stück planst wird das in den Ecken riesige Faltenberge geben zumal die Folie 1,5mm stark sein soll. Wollte das nur mal anmerken da ich nicht weis wie du es geplant hast. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe gibt es ein reines schimmbecken und zusätzlich noch ein Pflanzenbeet das mit Leitungen zum Schwimmbereich und Filter verbunden ist. Wie groß soll das Pflanzbeet werden? Noch eine Bemerkung zur Höhe des Filters 1,5m ist verdammt hoch und frißt viel Pumpenleistung oder Fördervolumen je nach dem von welcher Seite man das betrachtet. Sehe das alles als Hinweis und wenn du fragen dazu hast melden es gibt mit Sicherheit eine akzeptable Lösung. Weiterhin viel Spass bei euerm Teichbau


----------



## Scheiteldelle (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hi,
@Günter
keine Sorge ich bin kritikfähig und nicht gleich beleidigt 

bisher war mein Gedanke die Folie im Stück einzubringen und nach außen zu Falten, dass wenigstens eine glatte Wand entsteht. Im Moment überlegen wir aber gerade ob nicht doch 1mm reicht, zudem wir auch mit der Farbe unsicher sind, da ich jetzt mal gezielt nach "benutzter" maigrüner Folie gesucht habe und mich das Aussehen etwas abschreckt. Es könnte also auch olivgrün als Farbe werden.
Ja mit der Filterhöhe ist nicht schön, mir bliebe nur die IBC Tonne hinter der Hecke noch etwas zu versenken, dann käme ich eventuell auf 1 Meter.
Auf Grund der Steighöhe liebeugel ich zur Zeit mit einer kleinen Red Devil.

Zum Pflanzenfilter: Beckengröße etwa 3 x 1 Meter, eventuell auch als Kombi-Boden-Pflanzfilter, da ich ca 2 M³ Pflanzgranulat(die grossen Kugeln) geschenkt bekommen habe. Gebrochener ist besser aber für lau geht es ja vielleicht auch.

Gruß Maik
PS: Ich bin wirklich für jeden Hinweis dankbar, denn so dicke haben wir es nicht, dass Baufehler egal sind und wir es nochmal neu machen können.


----------



## günter-w (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik,
auch 1mm wird das Problem der starken Falten nicht lösen. Am besten du probierst das mal mit einer Kiste und versucht als Abdeckung da mal was vernüftiges als Abdeckung aufzulegen. Der Material ist in den Ecken enorm. Die Red Devil ist ok die hat eine sehrgute Pumpenkennlinie auch bei größeren höhen. Der Verlust bleibt jedoch, und den kannst du nur durch tieferes eingraben deines Filters erreichen oder eine pumpennummer. größer wählen.
gruß Günter


----------



## Scheiteldelle (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

ja da wir hier so schön Lehmverseucht sind, wird es wohl eine größere Pumpe werden.
Bei der Geschichte mit den Falten, ist ganz klar mein Traum, dass alles schön verschweisst wird. Das Problem: ich kenne keinen im Freundeskreis der so etwas kann und der Preis der Folienfilmen schreckt mich ab. Bei einem riesigen Teich sehe ich die Preise ein aber nicht bei einem 25m² Teich.

Naja mal schauen, Folienarbeiten werden ja im Frühjahr erst angefangen. Bis dahin werdeich mir bestimmt noch tausend mal den Kopf zerbrechen:?


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo,

frag doch mal bei den Dachdeckern - die arbeiten ab und an auch mit sowas.
Wenn Du Glück hast, haben sie die entsprechende Erfahrung und sind günstiger als so mancher Teichbau-Profi.
"Teich" wird bei den meisten Firmen leider immer gleich mit "teuer" in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hi,
hier ein aktueller Statusbericht. 2 Tage Arbeit am Teich sind geschafft.
Wir haben die Verschalung 
 
und alle Vorarbeiten am Fundament erledigt.
Das Baumaterial wurde dann Freitag Mittag geliefert und auch gleich nach hinten gebracht.
 
Am Samstag ging es dann auch gleich an der Armierung weiter. Ich habe geflext und mein Schatz verrödelt.
  
Endlich konnte es mit dem Beton los gehen. Einen Mischer haben wir uns von einem Freund geliehen.
Auf dem nächsten Foto sieht man meine Frau beim stampfen des Betons. Es soll ja auch schön um die Armierung "rum".
 
Hier auch mal ein Foto von mir, soll ja alles etwas persönlicher werden 
Im Hintergrund das fast fertige Fundament.
 

Geschafft: nach 6 Stunden, viel, viel Schweiß und einem arbeitsreichen Samstag ist es vollbracht. Das Fundament steht und alles ist sogar perfekt in Waage.
 
Schrecklich diese Baustelle 

Ja jetzt heißt es warten, bis der Beton fest ist und schon mal schauen, wo ich 160 Schalsteine günstig her bekomme.

Das zum aktuellen Stand. 
Liebe Grüße Maik und Nadine


----------



## Scheiteldelle (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Ein leider verregnetes Hallo vom Deister,
hier wieder ein Baubericht von unserem Teich.
Wir haben letztes Wochenende mit dem mauern der Schalsteine angefangen.
Die senkrechten Armierungsstangen werden wir nach dem setzen der Steine einbringen. Locher sind bereits gebohrt. So brauchen wir uns nicht quälen, die Steine über den Stahl zu heben.
 
Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund. Eine Impression zur frühen Stunde.
 
Die Eltern sind auch schon da und los geht es.
 
Nach einiger Zeit steht auch schon die 2. Reihe. Naja einiger Zeit ist relativ, war ja schon Nachmittag.
 
Den Sonntag habe ich dann schonmal angefangen die Wassersperre aufzubringen. Nur auf dem Fundament und an der unteren Steinreihe.

Gestern haben wir dann die 3. und somit letzte Reihe gesetzt und alles schön abgedeckt weil das Wetter ja besch..... werden soll.

Am nächsten Wochenende werden wir dann die Steine verfüllen.

So das wars erstmal wieder vom Deister.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Scheiteldelle (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Nun wieder eine Baufortschritsmeldung.

Einige Tage sind wieder ins Land gegangen und wir waren nicht unfleißig.
Zum gestrigen Tag sind alle Maurerarbeiten erledigt und der Klinker an der "Sichtseite" ist gemauert. Die zur Erde liegenden Seiten sind 3 mal mit Bitumenanstrich versiegelt und anschließend noch mit 2 Lagen Baufolie "geschützt" worden. Ich denke nicht unbedingt nötig aber das Zeug war ja da. Dann lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, als sich später zu ärgern.
Der Erdaushub ist auch schon wieder an den 2 Teichseiten verfüllt und die zukünftige Terrasse zeigt wieder seine 42m².
Zum Glück hatten wir auch fleißige Helfer beim verfüllen der Schalsteine.
Hier auch noch ein ganz großes Danke 

Nun einige Bilder:
 

 

 

 

 
Den Klinker haben wir von einem Freund bekommen. Vorher war er mal eine große Mauer auf einem alten, alten Bauernhof.

Das mal wieder von uns.
Neue Bilder gibt es dann bei Gelegenheit.

Gruß Maik


----------



## martin karstens (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik!
Das sieht schon toll aus! Wegen der Folienfarbe würde ich nicht gleich "aufgeben". Habe mich auch lange mit der Frage "Folienfarbe" rumgeschagen. Habe bei mir nun "resadagrün" eingebaut. Die Folie ist von Teichprofi Stahl. Mein Schwimmteich ist seit August in Betrieb. An der Folie haben sich Algen / grüner Belag gebildet. Sieht aber recht natürlich aus und trotzdem bleibt genügend von dem hellen grün zu sehen, was ausreicht um das Wasser heller wirken zu lassen. ICH würde den Pool nicht mit olivgrüner Folie auslegen, - wirkt dann recht dunkel. Am besten in natura ansehen. Was aber nicht so einfach ist, passende Schwimmteiche in der Nähe zu finden.
Gruß Martin


----------



## Scheiteldelle (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Martin,
 Danke das macht Mut.

Gruß maik


----------



## Scheiteldelle (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

...es geht weiter:beeten

Hi Ihr,
mal wieder Neuigkeiten vom Reihenhausteich. Das Wetter spielt ja endlich auch mit und so haben wir die letzten Tage genutzt und mal am Teich weiter gemacht. Es ist nicht der neueste Stand, denn der Bodenfilter ist jetzt fertig.
Mittlerweile hat sich auch das Problem mit den Falten in der Folie erledigt, weil wir jetzt die Folie einschweißen lassen. Es wird, da glatte Betonwände, 300ér Flies mit 2mm Folie in hellgrau. Der Farbton, wenn Wasser drin ist, entspricht der Farbe, die unser Wunsch ist. Habe ich mir auch schon in Life angeschaut. Sehr schön.
Nun aber die Bilder:
 
hier die verdichtete und abgezogene Terasse

 
auf diesem Foto sieht man das nun doch geänderte Verlegemuster in Kombi mit Betonsteinen; ach ja und mich bei der Arbeit, die unterschiedlichen Steinhöhen werden natürlich noch ausgeglichen

 
hier das Becken für den Bodenfilter (Bauphase); ich habe mir überlegt, eine Trennscheibe aus dickem Plexiglas einzukleben um dann sehen zu können, wie sich das Granulat zusetzt oder auch nicht

 
beim befüllen des Filterbeckens und die beiden Volldrainagerohre, die dort wo die beiden Ziegelsteine das Rohr schliessen, dann in ein großes senkrechtes Ablussrohr münden. So wird das Granulat von unter durchströmt. Da ich mich bewusst für rundes Granulat, was besser durchströmt werden kann entschieden habe, ist nicht unbedingt __ Schilf zur Lockerung notwendig. Ich werde deshalb normale Wasserpflanzen einsetzen. Sie sollen dann helfen die Giftstoffe abzubauen. Mittlerweile sind auch die Kieselsteine, die ein aufschwimmen verhindern sollen, aufgebracht.

 

und der Blick von der anderen Seite

So das zunächst als Aktualisierung; nächste Bilder folgen die Tage. Jetzt geht es aktiv an das Teichbecken. Der Boden/Pflanzenfilter ist jetzt auch schon befüllt und wir die Tage bepflanzt, so können die Pflanzen sich schon entwickeln.

Liebe Grüße
Maik


----------



## Reginsche (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hehe, so ein Pflanzbecken hab ich auch.
Allerdings haben wir keine Plexiglasscheibe eingeklebt sondern ein Stück abgemauert.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Reginsche,
cool. Wie alt? Wie zufrieden? Erfahrungen? Als Kombi oder alleine?
Infos wären schön. Noch kann man einfacher etwas ändern.

Liebe Grüße
Maik


----------



## martin karstens (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik!
Freut mich das Ihr die passende Farbe für die Teichfolie gefunden habt!
LG Martin


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*


es ist geschafft, das Wasser ist im Teich und wir haben angebadet !!!

Bilder stelle ich die Tage rein.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

hier wie versprochen die Bilder

 
der Rest vom Lehm, den wir am Rand abgestochen haben; den größten Teil haben wir schon verdichtet

 
meine Frau beim stampfen

 
so sah der abgestochene Rand vor dem glattputzen mit Lehm (aus dem Loch) aus

 
und so danach

 
und der bewachsene Bodenfilter

weiter in der nächsten Antwort


----------



## Scheiteldelle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

....

 
und rein mit dem Flies

 
und rein mit der Folie

 
meine Frau testet die Wassertemperatur; müsste etwa 8 Grad haben

 
ja und hier der große Moment, der erste Sprung in den Teich; lange haben wir auf diesen Moment gewartet und nun ist er da 

 
naja und einige unserer Freunde der Teich-Erstbenutzungs-Party haben es sich auch nicht nehmen lassen

so das erstmal wieder von uns. Die Folienfarbe war eine gute Wahl, grün-bläulich schimmernd; so sollte es sein.

Liebe Grüße
Maik und Nadine


----------



## HaMaKi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Wie schön; ein Traum ist erfüllt!!! 

Lieben Gruß   Marita


----------



## hipsu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Huhu,

sieht richtig toll aus, klasse gemacht!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Vielen Dank.

Bilder folgen, sind gerade an der Holzverkleidung der Oberseite.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hi Leude, hier einige neue Bilder. Hatten die letzten Tage nicht so viel Zeit.
Der komplette Kreislauf steht, die Pflanzen im Filter wachsen prächtig und der Skimmer arbeitet wunderbar (obwohl ihm 500 Liter die Stunde noch besser stehen würden). Also an Nachbauer: der verwendete Skimmer sollte schon etwa 3000 Liter Durchfluß haben.
Ich warte immer noch auf die Algen und hoffe das es bald los geht. Unumgänglich ist es ja nicht. Es sind jetzt knapp über 2 Wochen. Naja wird schon. Das Wasser hat jetzt eine Temperatur von 16 Grad in allen Tiefen. Sicherlich auch bedingt durch den selbstgebauten Wasserfall. Diesen habe ich aus 5 mm Plexiglas gebaut. Alle Materialien hatte ich noch. Somit auch recht günstig. Da er dann komplett vom Bankirai verkleidet ist, braucht er auch nicht schön sein. Hier mal Bilder, für alle, die noch eine Idee suchen und nachbauen wollen.

 
die Ansicht von vorne; Durchlauf 2500 Liter; Breite 29 cm; so flach, weil ich kein plätschern wollte (kann man ja später noch extra erzeugen)

 
hier mal der Kasten von hinten; zur Beruhigung des Wassers, habe ich den Kasten so tief gebaut; beim einkleben in den Duchbruch umbedingt auf die Waage achten, da das Wasser sonst nicht gleichmäßig fließt

 
der Baubeginn mit der Holzauflage; das Holz wird mit Dübeln auf der Mauer verankert

Das wieder von uns.
LG Maik


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Sehr saubere Arbeit  Sieht echt klasse aus.

Würde auch einen schönen Koi-Pool abgeben


----------



## Scheiteldelle (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

damit Ihr seht, dass wir nicht auf der faueln Haut liegen, hier wieder ein kurzes Feedback von unserer Naturpool Baustelle. Durch die Sitzmöbel belaufen sich die Kosten im Moment auf 4200,-€ aber wir sind fast fertig. Eine Beschattung wird die Tage gebaut, der Jerk-Grill fertig gestellt, die Vorfilterabdeckung gebaut........

So sieht unsere Rhizomsperren-Versteck-Lösung aus. Muß jetzt halt einmal im Jahr an der Sperre langgehen und schauen ob ein Rhizom rüber geschwupst ist.
 


ein Blick vom Zaun über den Teich zur Terasse 
 


unsere Steinmauer als Hangabfangung und Abschluß der Terasse; haben sie doch einen Meter kürzer gemacht
 


das wird meine Grillecke; Jerkgrill ist gerade im Bau
 


hier nochmal eine Gesamtansicht vom Dach, incl. unserer Teichbewohner; wären die nicht, würde man denken, dass es ein Chlorpool ist. Man muß überlegen, dass die Folienfarbe ja Grau ist. War doch ein guter Tip vom Folienverschweißer. Danke !!!!
 

Das zunächst.
LG Maik und Nadine


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Schön, schön, schön 

Viel Freude mit Eurer Anlage,
danke für die super Doku.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Hi Ihr Zwei!

Hat was  

Sehr schöne, stimmige Anlage. 
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und schwimmt nicht so weit raus!

Eine Fräge hätt ich aber noch: Was ist ein "Jerkgrill"?


----------



## katja (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

@else guggst du hier http://www.inspectordread.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=145
ich kannte den aber auch nicht


----------



## Scheiteldelle (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Danke Euch.

Ja sorry, Jerkgrill.

Kommt glaube ich aus Jamaica. Ursprünglich aus einem alten Ölfaß.
Mit dem Teil ist direktes und indirektes grillen möglich.
Danke Katja für den Link


----------



## HaMaKi (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*



Scheiteldelle schrieb:


> Danke Euch.Ja sorry, Jerkgrill.
> Kommt glaube ich aus Jamaica. Ursprünglich aus einem alten Ölfaß.
> Mit dem Teil ist direktes und indirektes grillen möglich.
> Danke Katja für den Link



Stimmt; dort gibt's an vielen Strassenecken 'Jerkpork' -> scharf + lecker! Wusste gar nicht, dass man von hier auch an solch einen Grill 'ran kommt; super Idee. A pro pro -> euer Teich ist wirklich was Besonderes, mal ganz anders und wie Christine schon sagt 'stimmig'


----------



## Scheiteldelle (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

rankommen ist relativ. Selber bauen. Ist doch ein sehr einfaches Prinzip und die Ölfässer hat doch jede KfZ-Werkstatt für 2-5 Euro in die Kaffeekasse abzugeben.

Ein sehr tolles Forum für solche Ideen ist der Grillsportverein.

Gruß


----------



## martin karstens (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich Reihenhaus*

Mit der grauen Folie sieht es wirklich gut aus!!!
Nun heißt es viel Spaß und genießen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

@Günter
Vielen Dank für die Änderung.


----------



## günter-w (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik, ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken. Meine Mod-Kollegen haben das für mich erledigt. an diese stelle auch von mir Danke für die Unterstützung.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

hier ein Bild von dem am Samstag montierten Sonnenschutz. Eigentlich hatten wir uns schon schöne Bootssegel gekauft, die trotz einer Länge von 7 Metern nicht ausreichend Schatten gespendet haben. Dann haben wir uns kurzfristig diese Lösung einfallen lassen. Wenn wir die Beschattung brauchen, wird sie ausgezogen. Ein kleines Dach als Wetterschutz wird noch angeschraubt.
 

Gruß Maik


----------



## Scheiteldelle (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*


Grill ist auch fast fertig (fast, weil Farbe alle; Schornstein und Luftzufuhrschieber fehlen noch)

Das ist ein Jerkgrill. Will kein Extra Thema in Garten usw. aufmachen.
 

 

 

 

Erste Testgrillung (Rippchen gegart in BBQ-Sauce in einem Schlauch aus Alufolie) war ein voller Erfolg. Zum Ende noch mal scharf über den Kohlen angegrillt, für die Farbe. Die Knochen sind beim drehen zum Teil schon auf dem Fleisch gefallen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

 Hallo Maik,..

toll gemacht,.. habe Anfang 2009 noch mitgelesen,.. dann deinen Bau aber etwas aus den Augen verloren,..

durch den Nachbarbeitrag zum Wasserfall wieder gefunden,... 

schöne Ideen und saubere Ausführung,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Scheiteldelle (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

vielen Dank Micha,
bin gerade schon wieder am umbauen (Bilder und Beschreibungen folgen die Tage)

LG Maik


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik,

ist echt schön geworden. Bin neugierig was du umbaust. Bei unserem Naturpool das wir 2007 errichten ließen (leider, hätten eine Menge Geld und Ärger gespart, hättens wir mit dem heutigen Wissen selbst gemacht) gibts auch jedes Jahr kleine Umbauten. Wir sollten damals auch graue Folie, hat uns unser "sachkundiger" Poolbauer aber abgeraten nun haben wir grüne Folie (siehe Fotos in der Galerie) Wasser ist wenn algenfrei und Pool gut geputzt auch smaragdgrün. Jedoch haben wir nun nach 3 Saisonen (begonnen hat es in der 2.) arge Flecken am Boden - schaut nicht schön aus bei so einem Naturpool. Wir haben einen Poolroboter der schafft das auch nicht mehr. Ich denke ein Grund ist, das die Folie mit der strukturierten Seite nach oben verlegt wurde, auf glatter Oberfläche können sich Ablagerungen sicher nicht so leicht festsetzen und der Poolroboter kann den Schmutz besser aufnehmen.

Wir hatten Anfangs den Pflanzenfilter in einer Fläche mit dem Schwimmbereich (wollten wir nie) und hatten sehr viel Schmutz (Algen, abgestorbene Algen usw.) im Schwimmbereich. Ich hab nur noch gekeschert. Dann hatte ich die Idee den Pflanzbereich mit einer Gabione (Gitterkorb mit Kies gefüllt) als Abtrennung zu machen. Hier kann das Wasser weiterhin durch, Schwebstoffe und Algen bleiben im Pflanzbereich. Gabione haben wir selbst aus Hasendraht geflochten, da es Gabionen in der benötigten Dimension nicht gibt.

2009 hatten wir dann endlich das für uns optimale Badevergnügen, bis auf die Flecken am Boden.

Die Abtrennung ist leider auch zeitlich begrenzt, da der eher dünne verzinkte Draht sicher früher oder später durchrostet. Bin schon am überlegen, was dann.

Vielleicht gibts Ideen aus dem Forum? Wie ihr sehen könnt, ist unser Garten/Haus/Naturpool sehr modern, puristisch, formal gehalten und das soll auch so bleiben.

So und nun lasst uns auf Badewetter hoffen, damit wir unsere Oasen nützen können!

LG
Alexandra


----------



## Scheiteldelle (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Alexandra,
Hammer !!!!   Das ist wirklich ein Traum bei Euch. Was ist das für Holz? Diese glatte Oberfläche sieht auch sehr schön aus. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass noch einige Tipps bezüglich Eurer Abtrennung kommen werden; werde auch mal grübeln.

Bei uns habe ich den Filter um einen Pflanzenfilter erweitert; versuche mal am Wochenende Bilder einzustellen.

LG Maik


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik,

danke für die Blumen. Das Holz ist sibirische Lärche, hab aber extra nach Holz mit ganz feiner Riffelung gesucht und auch gefunden. Freu mich schon auf die Fotos deines Pflanzenfilters.

LG
Alexandra


----------



## alfons robel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik !
Also erst einmal
So viel Mühe und Sorgfalt legt so manche Häuslefirma nicht an den Tag,also 
ALLE ACHTUNG !!!  An alle Mitwirkenden !
Zum Thema UVC hast du natürlich Recht, wenn man sich Deinen Pflanzen-Filter ansieht.
Da bleiben natürlich auch die winzigsten Schmutzpartikel hängen.
Ich hatte ja auch nicht "NIE" geschrieben,sondern "NICHT" und dies bezog sich auf
die einfache Ausführung von Filtern, wollte also Niemandem zu Nahe treten.
Mein einfacher Aufbau des Tonnenfilters wird sicherlich,hier und dort belächelt.
Aber er funktioniert und darauf kommt es an.
Man muss sich halt was einfallen lassen,wenn man keine Profi-Gerätschaften kaufen kann,oder will !
Es ist bei einen einfachen Filter extrem schwierig,die Schwebealgen rauszufiltern.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Wochenende und weiterhin viel Spass mit Eurem Schmuckstück,Wetter soll ja endlich mitspielen.
Allen anderen Forenmitglieder natürlich auch ein schönes WE
mfg alfons


----------



## Scheiteldelle (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

soooo entlich habe ich mal zufällig ein Bild des Neubaus dabei.

An dieser Stelle befand sich ein kleiner Weg , der auch gepflastert war. Da aber die Wasserpflanzen so schön wachsen und meine Frau das sehr schön fand, habe ich die Pflasterung entfernt, etwas tiefer ausgekoffert, einen Kasten aus Balken gebaut, Folie eingelegt, Kiesel als Wurzelgrund für die Pflanzen eingebracht und den Bachlauf mit dem Wasserfall des Teiches verbunden.

Dann noch eineige Pflanzen eingebracht und mich gefreut. Das graue Rohr wird noch gegen ein schöneres getauscht.
Es ist im Prinzip ein Pflanzenfilter mit Starkzehrern (wird das so geschrieben?egal) der eigendlich nur der Optik dienen soll. Habe jetzt aber noch __ Brunnenkresse gepflanzt, damit sie schön wächst und Nährstoffe aufnimmt.
 

LG Maik


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Das sieht sehr hübsch aus! Ein wenig eng wirkt das schon, aber wenn man denn auf den Holzplanken gut laufen und stehen kann (auch zum hinknien, wenn man am Pflanzengraben arbeiten will), dann ist das ja ok.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

ja das geht sehr gut, ist breit genug. 
So wirkt die Hecke nicht ganz so mächtig, weil die Pflanzen im Filter höhentechnisch einen leichten Übergang herstellen.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (22. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Jippi ich lebe noch, hier gibt es die nächsten Tage oder eventuell auch Wochen einige neue Bilder. Wir bauen unseren Filter um !!!

Geplant ist, den bewachsenen Bodenfilter zu vergrößern indem die Hecke weg kommt und der Pflanzenfilter abgeschaft wird. Der neue Filter hat dann eine Fläche von 5x2 Metern.

Grund: Die Pflanzen im Filter sehen immer so schön aus und sind hinter der Hecke versteckt.
Das ist doof. Zudem reichert sich das Wasser durch die KOI mit mehr Phosphat an und dem will ich mit mehr Pflanzen (vor allem __ Wasserminze weil sie schön wuchert und oft geerntet werden kann) entgegen wirken. Starkzehrer habe ich sowieso im Filter.

LG Maik


----------



## Scheiteldelle (29. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

so jetzt die versprochenen Bilder:

die neue nicht so schöne Gesamtansicht; hier stand der Pflanzenfilter dann die Hecke und dahinter die Filteranlage(einige Antworten vorher sieht man noch ein Bild)
 

Material was gerettet wurde
 

die fertige Verschalung
 
 

der eingebrachte Armierungsstahl
 

jippi neues Baumaterial, der Rest steht schon auf dem Grundstück
 

und da ist auch schon die Lava 8/16ér Körnung 3m³(habe einen Händler gefunden, der hier in Hannover und Umgebung alle Firmen beliefert; die haben alle Körnungen da) 220,-€ incl.Steuer und Lieferung.
 
 

weitere Bilder folgen

LG maik


----------



## Sternenstaub (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik,
habe die Entstehung deines Badeparadises verfolgt und auf den neuen Bildern fällt mir auf dass da ein neuer Grill steht und da muss ich doch gleich nachhaken und fragen was aus diesem tollen Jery-Grill geworden ist. Übrigens eine tolle Anlage.

lG Angelika


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

hier nochmal 2 Fotos vom letzten Sommer
 
 

oben links im zweiten Bild sieht man meine Lösung mit dem "Very Low Cost Vliesfilter II". Einfach einen Sack genäht, der in der Vorkammer hängt. So wird der Lavasplitt auch gleich vor groben Schmutz geschützt. Zumindest das, was noch durch den Ultrasieve durchkommt.
Im Spätsommer hat sich der kleine Sack auch nach 3 Wochen noch nicht zugesetzt. Also wirklich keine Schwebstoffe mehr.

@Angelika
der Jerk-Grill ist einem 7-Flammer Gasgrill gewichen 
der kleine rote Weber ist nur unser Campinggrill

....
ach und das gehört ja auch noch zum Sommer, wenn man grillen als Hobby hat


----------



## muh.gp (23. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik,

SUPER Doku!!!! Dazu noch die Themen zum VLCV..... HAMMER!

Habe heute Abend wieder viele Ideen für meinen anstehenden Teichneu-/-ausbau gefunden. Danke dafür! Und überrasche uns weiterhin mit Deinen innovativen Gedanken!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

Hallo Maik

Im Beitrag 49 haste ein Bild von deinem Pflanzenfilter . Mich würde jetzt intressieren wieviel da die Stunde durchläuft , weil ich sowas ähnliches auch vor hab ...


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool Reihenhaus*

ich habe damals knapp 2300L/ Std. gehabt.

jetzt ist ja alles neu und in Beitrag 55 sieht man, das es jetzt ein bewachsener Bodenfilter ist.
Damals hat mich auch genervt, das der Filter permanent voll mit Fadenalgen war.

Der jetzige Bodenfilter (Durchfluss ca. 3000 Liter) ist mittlerweile sehr, sehr voll mit Teichminze. Die wächst echt gut, während die __ Schwertlilien immer mehr eingehen. 2-3 mal im Jahr ertne ich die Teichminze ab, zudem lässt sie sich auch gut aus dem Filter entfernen, weil die Wurzeln nicht tief in den Lavasplitt wurzeln.


----------



## JochenK (31. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Maik und Mitleser,

abgesehen davon das es hier eine sehr schöne Bau-Doku und ein klasse Teich geworden ist mal eine Frage an euch.
Ich habe ja vor einigen Jahren einen Natur-Schwimmteich nach bzw. mit NG gebaut der schön geworden ist. Nun steht aber wohl bald ein neues Projekt an welches ein wenig kompakter werden muss weshalb ich mir "alternative" Teiche wie diesen hier ansehe.
Was ich jedesmal denke wenn ich die Konstruktionen, hier mit Lavasteinen sehe, was passiert wenn sich diese in X Jahren zu gesetzt haben?
Muss dann alles Material aus dem Filter raus und gewaschen werden oder wie sehen hier die "langzeit-Arbeiten" aus?

Danke und Gruß
Jochen


----------

